# How to Freeze ****?



## jondyer82 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am putting up some racoons green and I have read differing articles on how to freeze them. The NAFA site says to roll them and put them in plastic bags, then freeze. 

The Groenewold site (who I plan to sell to at the truck) says to freeze flat, and says "NEVER roll furs. NEVER freeze or thaw furs in plastic.

So...completely opposite advice.

So...what the heck do I do? I like the idea of rolling and bagging them since it will be convienent and easy to store them. I understand the truck wants them thawed for inspection, but can't I just thaw/unroll them the morning of? 

The one I did last night I just layed flat in the freezer on a piece of wood. Seems like 2 months in the freezer exposed like that could cause freezer burn/damage. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Also, how do you measure *****? From tip of nose to start of tail I assume. First one was about 22-23"...so Medium/Large.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I always rolled them with the nose exposed. When would I want to thaw them I would get them thawed enough to free the nose. I then hooked the nose on nail in the rafters of the shed. As the hide thaws it unrolls it self.

Timing of thawing is hard and they must be kept cold so they do not taint. An experianced buyer can smell that an in instant. I saw the buyers many times at the Ravenna Fur Sale spread the bottom of a greese **** to smell to make sure the hide was not bad. I could tell right away when they had their nose of a bad one.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Never had a problem with rolling up any critter and throwing in the freezer. I imagine if you did 50 and chucked them in, some in the middle may not freeze good. I usually spread them around so they aren't all packed together.

They'd rather have them partially froze than too thawed.


----------



## jondyer82 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds like rolling is o.k. as long as they are property thawed (minimal thawing before selling). I assume if I am selling in mid-feb, overthawing will probably not be much of a problem...it will be more of a problem getting them thawed enough to unroll.

Do you guys bag them? I assume something like a gallon size freezer bag...or maybe bigger. I like the idea of rolling them up and getting them frozen, then the next day putting them in the freezer bag to protect them from freezer burn and handling abuse.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Morning All,

I roll my green ***** nose to tail then place in a Wal-mart type bag. If selling on Sat. ..I take them out Thrusday afternoon. The fur can be unrolled enough for grading/size and still put back into freezer till put up time.
Time to man up and check traps...Weather outside..is just plain crap.....Cheers...Eric


----------



## swmmark (Sep 22, 2010)

Last yr I rolled mine and put them in plastic grocery bags without any probs. I thought about using freezer bags as well, but when you get bigger ****, the gallon bags were not big enough. Just make sure there is no skin exposed to avoid burn. also my **** were in the freezer for only a
month or 2

The buyer I sold to last yr advised me to make sure the skins were completely thawed and hang them by the nose for a little while to make sure I got the full length. If they are a little stiff when they measure, you may be short on the next size up. Thats what I was advised, thought Id pass it on!


----------



## jondyer82 (Apr 26, 2008)

All good info and advice. Thanks a lot guys!

Now if you will excuse me, I have another **** to dispatch, skin, ROLL UP, and put in my freezer. Seems to be they just can't resist the farm fresh egg cracked into my live trap!

Yes, I was baiting them with cat food before and kept catching possums. Then 2 days ago I took 2 eggs out of the coop, set the trap, cracked 2 eggs down into the back area of the trap, and tossed the egg shells in.

Both times in less than 12 hours there was a 20# or larger **** in it!


----------

